# CM4DX Nightlie 14 & ADB



## marcfogel (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone having issues using adb with CM4DX. I keep getting an error that it cannot connect to my Droid X


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

havent tried it lately but ill check here ina bit


----------

